# Caught my first printing.



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I was at one of my usual hangouts this weekend- Borders Books. As I was approaching my first stop, gun magazines, I noticed a guy getting a gun magazine. I then noticed him printing a obviously large gun. This is the first time I’ve ever noticed another printing and wonder how many have noticed me the same way. I think the way he printed was very similar to the way I would print.

I’m getting to the point that if I am, “made” it won’t bother me. I’m legal so that’s all that matters. I won’t flaunt it but them if caught, well, big deal.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

What did this guy look like?


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I was at one of my usual hangouts this weekend- Borders Books. As I was approaching my first stop, gun magazines, I noticed a guy getting a gun magazine. I then noticed him printing a obviously large gun. This is the first time I've ever noticed another printing and wonder how many have noticed me the same way. I think the way he printed was very similar to the way I would print.
> 
> I'm getting to the point that if I am, "made" it won't bother me. I'm legal so that's all that matters. *I won't flaunt it but them if caught*, well, big deal.


Caught? At what? "Caught" indicates your doing something wrong, IMO. BTW, did you tell the guy? I would have.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I've noticed it on a few guys, but the most obvious was some guy who came into our shop who had a gun in the back of his sweat pants. He looked like he'd dropped a load in his pants. I let him know I could see it by asking him what he was carrying. It eventually ended up in his coat pocket. I know I was obvious tonight when I took the dog out and had chucked my Bersa into the pocket of my sweat pants (I think dad may have seen it, but he didn't say anything). But the dog was doing a major pee-pee dance and I didn't have time to do better. And of course there was yesterday when the wind caught my coat.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> And of course there was yesterday when the wind caught my coat.


Last week I was going into church when the wind blew my shirt up to my armpits. I was lucky no one saw but it made me a little paranoid the rest of the day.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I was returning home from a race Saturday night and felt the need to stop at the store for a soda and some chips. Keep in mind I was in crime central part of downtown Fayetteville, not to mention it was cold. So, I pulled up at the store and had to undo my belt so I could slide my holster on. I wouldn't dare have went in that store without my gun at 12 30 am. Can't carry a weapon in any place where admission is charged or alcohol is sold or consumed so the gun had to stay in the car at the race track.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> What did this guy look like?


Probably about thirty+-. 5' 10" - 6', large build (not fat), short clean cut hair (brown). Long sleeve shirt, not plaid but similar, jeans. Pink underwear (not really).

When I saw him he was just leaving the mag rack and then took off. This gimp (me) is to slow to chase anyone down and I didn't see him again. I may have said something had I the chance.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Was it you Captain Crunch?


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Was it you Captain Crunch?


Nope, weren't me.

I'm 63 years old, 5'9", gray hair and beard.

However, I _was_ at Borders on Saturday, and I _did_ buy a gun magazine. No way anyone would have "made" me, tho. I was wearing a green windbreaker over a denim vest, my Commander does not print under that.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> Nope, weren't me.
> 
> I'm 63 years old, 5'9", gray hair and beard.
> 
> However, I _was_ at Borders on Saturday, and I _did_ buy a gun magazine. No way anyone would have "made" me, tho. I was wearing a green windbreaker over a denim vest, my Commander does not print under that.


I thought I remembered that you were an OG. :mrgreen: I think that was you who was outside in the trench coat flashing all the young ladies. I saw women screaming, hurling and running away.:mrgreen:


----------

